# is high level b complex the same?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

"Premature kids or kids involved in a difficult birthing often need an injection of 1/2 cc to 1 cc Vitamin B1 (thiamine) given IM to "wake up their brains." Occasionally a full-term kid is born who is a "dummy." It is usually but not always a male; males tend to mature more slowly. It just doesn't quite know how to nurse or find its dam's teat. An injection of Vitamin B1 is helpful. "

From Tennessee meat goat site. I have Durvet high level B complex. Can I use it? 

I will be having premature kids from an induced doe this weekend...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what's the thiamine level in your b-complex, and the one that Tennessee meat goat has on their site. I can try to help with the math.....


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have the bottle in front of me unfortunately, and what I quoted above is the only info on their site...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you could list the strengths of the different B's in it, that would help.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Trying to find online.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Indications
For Use On
Benefits
Ingredients
Dosage and Administration
Packaging
*Indications*


A sterile aqueous solution of B vitamins to provide a supplemental nutritional supply of these vitamins and complexed cobalt to cattle, sheep, and swine.

*For Use On*


Cattle, Sheep, and Swine

*Benefits*


- Contains 4.0 ppm of B12
- Especially indicated where animals have been "off feed" for a period of time due to shipping, illness, or other stress factors
- Advantageous when animals have been on a low protein or mineral deficient diet
- Economical

*Ingredients*


- Each mL contains:
- Thiamine hydrochloride - 100mg
- Riboflavin 5 Phosphate Sodium - 5mg
- Pyridoxine hydrochloride - 10mg
- Niacinamide - 100mg
- d-Panthenol - 10mg
- Cyanocobalamin (Vitamin B12) - 100mcg
- Benzyl Alcohol - 1.5% (as preservative)
- Water for Injection - qs


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the one we use but it does not have the high level of straight thiamine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thiamine Hydrochloride (B1) 100 mg
Riboflavin (B2) (as Riboflavin 5'-Phosphate Sodium)5 mg
Niacinamide 100 mg
Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6)10 mg
d-Panthenol10 mg
Cyanocobalamin (B12)100 mcg
With Citric Acid and Benzyl Alcohol 1.5% v/v (preservative).
*INDICATIONS:* For use as a supplemental source of B complex vitamins in cattle, swine and sheep.
*PRECAUTIONS:* Allergic-type reactions following the injection of products containing thiamine have been reported. Administer with caution and keep treated animals under close observation.
*DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION:* Inject intramuscularly. May be administered subcutaneously or intravenously if recommended by your veterinarian. The following are suggested dosages, depending on the condition of the animal and the desired response.
*Adult Cattle-* 1 to 2 mL per 100 pounds of body weight.
*Calves, Swine and Sheep-* 5 mL per 100 pounds of body weight.
May be repeated daily, if indicated.
*Store at controlled room temperature between 15° and 30°C (59°-86°F).*
*Protect from light.*
*Manufactured for Agri Laboratories, Ltd., St. Joseph, MO 64503*


*This is the label of the fortified vit B complex above, I see it as having the good and wanted ingredients needed, as the high level vit B which I use either for the thiamine.

 *


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That looks like the same ingredient list I have, so I will use it. Have you ever given preemies this to help wake them up. I will be giving nutri-drench as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, I haven't, but, it won't hurt.


----------

